# Looking for diamond quilted leather for upholstery work



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

Anyone got a hook up for it? I am aware I may have to get some made or do it myself.
Thanks for any help....
Like this style...


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Looking for diamond quilted leather for upholstery work (vw_streetrider)*

check out the C8 Spyker


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Looking for diamond quilted leather for upholstery work (yuenglingkilla)*

No luck here I guess.


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Looking for diamond quilted leather for upholstery work (vw_streetrider)*

your looking to buy pre-stitched leather? Not gonna find it and even if you did, it would waste a lot of material vs doing it yourself while the seats are being redone. To make a diamond pattern look good, all adjacent panels have to continue the pattern, but it's not always the edge of the seam (see the Bentley pic above) so, you need to really plan out the pieces and stitch in the pattern as you go.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Looking for diamond quilted leather for upholstery work (BrothersinArms)*

IM sent


----------

